# How To Buy a Brand New Car For Under $10,000



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Who writes these no help stories?

GM will suspend the dealership of any dealer selling a new car cross border. Furthermore, your warranty is invalidated. 

Please AutoGuide, why do you publish these things that assault your credibility?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

They've started to advertise the Elio on local TV here. New ones start at $6,800. Not interested.

Elio Motors


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM will not provide the FMVSS letter either, so this story is worse than useless. It's downright misleading.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

But the spark is what a $ 400.00 car ...shoot I'll give em $ 350.00 for a green 1 and take IT to Canuckland to sell IT to a Turtle for Ahh maybe 
$ 10.000.00 ......Priceless ....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

OMG I would have traded in for a 2LT 6MT if this was legit. I have a spare cluster I could swap the American overlay for and everything.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am surprised AG has not attempted to defend their position in writing this article.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd really like to know what's going on at AG - because what we've seen over the past two or three months has not been consistent with their past practice. Nor has it reflected well on them.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tomko said:


> I'd really like to know what's going on at AG - because what we've seen over the past two or three months has not been consistent with their past practice. Nor has it reflected well on them.


Ahh are you trying to give em a hint ..

I thought you worked there !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

During that crunch in 2008 we could have purchased that bottom of the barrel Chevy car brand new for around $4,500.00. Our mall parking lot was loaded with them. I think, but not sure, they were calling it the Aveo back then. Who can keep track of stuff like this, change those names every five minutes.

My wife said, absolutely not, its too ugly, my argument was yes, but its brand new, but that didn't hold any weight with her.

I believe we have different EPA requirements for vehicles sold in Canada, sure do for Europe. Won't let you bring a European car here unless you pay a zillion dollars for certification,even though their emission standards are stricter than ours, or the EPA's I should say.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I've heard the Pontiac Aztek was a fine car, as long as the looks didn't bother you. You could cash in on the fact they weren't selling.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> I've heard the Pontiac Aztek was a fine car, as long as the looks didn't bother you. You could cash in on the fact they weren't selling.


They were the "Honda Element" of GM. The Concept actually looked worse than production.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, AutoGuide, will you assist me in getting this deal you speak of, and take care of all legalities?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

hey for $8780 i'll give another 1k for a auto & i'm in . I need to replace my 2nd car. I know this would never happen but I would buy it for the 2nd car


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Stopped by my dealer today to get a refund for the gap insurance I had on the cruze, they had 3 brand new base model 2016 Sparks with $10,000 written across the windshield. Looks like you can actually get one of these cars well below MSRP in the USA anyway.


----------

